# canon 60d with 18 - 135 vs Nikon D7000 with 18 - 105



## karmal (Nov 27, 2010)

I am trying to decide on a camera and lens between the new Canon 60d with the 18 - 135 kit lens vs the new Nikon 7000D withe the 18 - 105 kit lens.  i have a coupon for the store only that doesn"t work for items orderd from the website and the store only carries the camera and lens kit package.  I figure I would get the package for about $150 more than if I just got the body.    I figured at some point I would buy another landscape lens.  I am more familiar with the Canon lens and would consider  the 17 - 40 L  or 24 - 105L after I had time to use the camera for a while.  I have several questions I was hoping to get advice on:
Which lens is better the Canon 18 - 135 or the Nikon 18 - 105?
ANyone have likes/dislike with the two cameras?
What Nikon lenses are comparable to the Canon 17 - 40 and 24 - 105.  I looked online and the Nikon lenses seem more expensive.

Thanks fr any information


----------



## Derrel (Nov 27, 2010)

The Nikon is a "nicer" camera in many respects. The Nikon 18-105mm lens is surprisingly good for a consumer zoom. The Nikon has a magnesium alloy shell, which makes it feel nicer than most consumer-type cameras. It has a pretty sophisticated autofocus system as well.


----------



## Torshi (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello , here is a great review that will help you find out more about the D7000 , it is compared to the D90 Nikon d7000


----------

